# RIP Jasper



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't usually do this kind of thing, but as a few of you over the years have had his wet nose stuck on your hand, I thought I would pay a tribute to my companion of 16 years who had to be put to sleep yesterday.

So goodbye fuzzface, you will be missed.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

I know how you feel, I've lost my lovely sheepdog today. I'll be doing a separate thread but just wanted to say, sorry for your loss, your dog looks lovely 

:sad:


----------

